# Happy Birthday Q!!!



## Nox (Jul 22, 2004)

Hope you have a great day! :lol:


----------



## Daniel (Jul 11, 2004)

Yea happy birthday, Quaverion!!! Enjoy the day and the outcoming years! Finally 18, ?


----------



## becky (Jul 19, 2004)

Happy Birthday ... did you start college at 17? I thought you were a little older


----------



## baroque flute (Jul 21, 2004)

Happy birthday, Quaverion!!!  B)


----------



## Quaverion (Jul 20, 2004)

Yes, I started at 17.  My mom started when she was 16. Thanks for the happy birthday everybody!  I wish there was a way for me to attach a piece of my cake to this message! (korny joke  )


----------

